# Beschriftung Moeller Schilder



## Zimbo30 (22 September 2008)

Hallo,

mit was beschriftet ihr die Moeller Schilder der M22 er Reihe?
Gibt es da irgendein Graviergerät das man bei Moeller oder auch von wem anders erwerben kann?

Gruß Zimbo


----------



## M_K (22 September 2008)

Hallo,

wir nehmen dafür den MCP Plus Plotter von Weidmüller.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2008)

gravograph IM4 haben wir


----------



## Zimbo30 (22 September 2008)

Den IM4 habe ich im Inet schonmal gesehn, leider ohne Preis.
Was kostet der denn in etwa und wie seid ihr mit dem zufrieden?

Gruß


----------



## tank (22 September 2008)

moin

wir haben gerade ein neues system von murrplastik bekommen,gute quali und geht für alle gängigen hersteller 

http://www.murrplastik.de/Default.aspx?mid=mp_product_acs&cid=de&action=line


mfg


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2008)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Den IM4 habe ich im Inet schonmal gesehn, leider ohne Preis.
> Was kostet der denn in etwa und wie seid ihr mit dem zufrieden?
> 
> Gruß



knappe 4k€ ... sehr zufrieden, läuft wie geschmiert, einfach zu bedienen ... ruf einfach mal da an, die kommen mit der maschine vorbei und zeigen dir alles


----------



## Zimbo30 (24 September 2008)

4000 Steine ist schon ganz schön heftig. So viel wollte ich net ausgeben 
Außerdem möchte ich auch gerne mobil sein mit dem graviere wenn ich z.B auf Baustelle gehe und da evtl was machen würde.

Gruß Zimbo


----------



## ralfi (24 September 2008)

Hi,
also ich beschrifte die Moeller Schilder immer mit selbstklebenden Schildern aus dem Laserdrucker. Hier gibts passende von Phönix. Ist billiger und einfacher als gravieren.

Gruß


----------



## McMeta (30 September 2008)

Phoenix THERMOMARK, ist auch Ideal zum mitnehmen auf die Baustelle


----------



## wm-webservice (3 Oktober 2008)

*Externer Dienstleister*

Hallo,
wir bestellen unsere Moeller Schilder bei http://www.schilddirect.de/ und sind sehr zufrieden damit.

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## peter(R) (5 Oktober 2008)

Ich gehe da immer zum Graveur meines Vertauens. Der macht das schnell und gut und für kleines Geld.


peter(R)


----------



## Joe1955 (9 Juni 2009)

*Moeller, Siemens, Telemech.*

Hab noch einen gefunden, leider nur die Mail

Gravur.Breuer@t-online.de

graviert vieles, auch Schilder für BMK, Ronden, vor allne Dingen
preiswert und sauber


----------



## Andreas_fuc (10 Juni 2009)

*P-Touch*

wir benutzen P-Touch von Brother (2420PC) mit einem 18mm Band (TZ241 laminiertes Band) 
damit beschriften wir die original Schildträger von Siemens oder Moeller

Dies ist wesentlich günstiger als ein Plotter
(flexibel, schnell anzufertigen, abriebfest und beständig gegen Feuchtigkeit)

mfG
Andreas


----------



## Kuddel30 (28 Juni 2009)

Hallo.
Funktioniert jeder Laserdrucker?
Und brauch ich eine Passende Software zum Drucken bzw. zum Beschriften?


----------



## Kuddel30 (28 Juni 2009)

ralfi schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich beschrifte die Moeller Schilder immer mit selbstklebenden Schildern aus dem Laserdrucker. Hier gibts passende von Phönix. Ist billiger und einfacher als gravieren.
> 
> Gruß


Funkioniniert jeder Laserdrucker?
Und brauch ich noch eine Spezielle Software zum Beschriften?


----------

